# How to build a goat proof house?



## terrilhb (May 2, 2011)

Yes I said goat proof. I have my 2 males. The bigger one is constantly tearing their house and fence up. Everytime he does we make it stronger. I did not know they could tear up everything and anything.  Lord have mercy. Any pictures or ideas on how to do this?


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2011)

Solid steel?  

Seriously, it's been my experience that once they figure out they can, they will continue to do so...especially a buck w/ horns.  I don't know how many 1.5" doors my hubby replaced before we gave up and sold the darn buck...

I always want to ask them, "Dummy, where do you think you're going to live now when it rains???"


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 2, 2011)

Uhm, maybe it is because they are only 9 months old... but my boys only pick fights with each other and hay bales. 

Our barn is built like a house. It sits on four 4x4x12's... the walls are framed with 2x6x12's, quality plywood is on the inside of the framing over R-19 insulation. The outside is done with log siding.

ETA: The stall dividers are 2x4's that are used as railing/fencing, with plywood screwed on (so babies can't go from stall to stall). The doors for the stalls were constructed in the typical Z pattern, with three or four 2x4's screwed on to the front for added durability.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

solid concrete block maybe?  I have pipe farm gates that are flat from a buck ramming into it.  I don't think much will stand up to a determined buck.


----------



## freemotion (May 3, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> solid concrete block maybe?  I have pipe farm gates that are flat from a buck ramming into it.  I don't think much will stand up to a determined buck.


I was just thinking that!  Or maybe a log cabin?   Seriously, my buck took the entire front off his box house this past winter.  Fortunately, it was the short end and south facing.  When he starts on the sides he's gonna be chilly.  He is a yearling.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

Put him in a cave?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

Around here, the carpenter bees would eat a log cabin.  I think I'd build with block up to maybe a height of 36" and then just use regular construction past that.


----------



## freemotion (May 3, 2011)

Are carpenter bees the same as borer bees?  I've seen my guineas jump up and knock them out of the air, then pounce and eat them.  One good reason to put up with guinea screeching!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

Build it like you are trying to keep wild bison in it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our buck destroyed a pipe cattle gate this winter, was my husband ever mad.


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2011)

One of ours destroyed a tube / welded wire gate.  Went through it like it wasn't even there after ramming it enough times to bust the welds.

Until you've tried to keep something safe from a BIG buck, you just don't know what we're dealing with....


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Our buck destroyed a pipe cattle gate this winter, was my husband ever mad.


I have not had livestock for a while but I have sheep now so I was looking in the woods for gates, etc.  Found a few...totally unusable because of being smooshed.  I guess I'll haul them to the scrap yard and get a few $$ for them.  Goats are awfully destructive creatures, aren't they?  Mine were Boer goats.  A regular goat is bad enough, but put 200+ pounds behind those horns and you have a real mess.

I wonder if putting up 2x10 butt boards would help?  Maybe that would have enough spring and give to it that the board would take all the abuse, protecting the structure and fencing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

We have large plastic calf huts for our bucks, they hold up pretty well, have used the same onse for years,   Here is a picture of our bucking taking shelter from a record snow storm 35" not one time but twice in one winter, That is a lot of snow for us. We also use these huts on spring/'summer pasture, and don't let any of our goats in the barn.


----------



## RainySunday (May 3, 2011)

And here I was thinking, "hmm, maybe we should get a buck next year for our girls..." and Then I read this and go  Are you kidding me???  Although, ours would be a Nigi, but still...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

Since you live in Georgia I would think a calf hut would work fine for you. We have been  very happy with them. a little pricey at first but ours are atleast 12 years old, and all huts are still being used.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

Calf huts work great in areas with little to no predators... they would never work for me. Black bear, mountain lion, wolf, coyote... not to mention the neighbors' dogs & visitors' dogs(situated on a road between 2 campgrounds).  Which is why we went "over" in construction of the barn... If a bear won't be able to get in, the goats can't get out!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Calf huts work great in areas with little to no predators... they would never work for me. Black bear, mountain lion, wolf, coyote... not to mention the neighbors' dogs & visitors' dogs(situated on a road between 2 campgrounds).  Which is why we went "over" in construction of the barn... If a bear won't be able to get in, the goats can't get out!


Good point, we have 6 acres fenced in with cattle fencing and three strands of electric, we have never "knock on wood," had to deal with preditors, We never lock up our goats. In the spring summer we even kid out on pasture.


----------



## terrilhb (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. I swear sometimes they drive me nuts. My girls are so sweet. Don't get me wrong I love my boys, actually it is my bigger one. It is like he throws temper tantrums  when he does not get what he wants. But he is a sweetheart. Here are some pics. Not sure what they are though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is Tack. He throws temper tantrums. The next one is his brother Charlie (Charlie is in the back) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The feeder Tack is standing in he ripped the roof off and broke the feeder. LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

How much pasture, pen space do they have?  If they are kept in just  pens all day with no  browse,  they are bored, you might want to consider researching goat toys to help them fight boredom and to keep their minds off of tearing up their feeders and housing.


----------



## terrilhb (May 3, 2011)

Oh no we have 4 1/2 acres they are let out to graze. But we are looking for goat toys. Just have no idea's where to look.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Oh no we have 4 1/2 acres they are let out to graze. But we are looking for goat toys. Just have no idea's where to look.


Build some.  they love ramps, different levels to jump and climb on.  

I know I saw some really good onse on people's website.   

try googling goat toys, climbing toys for goats, 

but pretty much if you have 2 or 3 different levels for them to climb on they are thrilled.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one word: BOULDERS!    Thankfully I have a backyard FULL of them! Not only gives them stuff to climb and jump on/around, it also helps keep their hooves trimmed!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 3, 2011)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking, "hmm, maybe we should get a buck next year for our girls..." and Then I read this and go  Are you kidding me???  Although, ours would be a Nigi, but still...


No worries nurturing, my two Nigerian bucks really aren't destructive.  They're housed together and when they get worked up they just push each other around and play "king of the goat house."  Even with does in heat in the pen next door they've been gentlemen.  You couldn't pay me to own a standard sized buck!  I don't know how you folks with the big'uns manage them.


----------



## RainySunday (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, that's reassuring!


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (May 3, 2011)

Re-Bar enforced concrete walls and re-bar fencing!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

I just got a farm catalog in the mail and thought I'd share this...the catalog says the sheets are INDESTRUCTIBLE...

Polymax Sheets 

They are from Farm Tek
Their phone number is 800-FarmTek

I've never used them or seen them in use...I just thought of this post when I saw them in the catalog


----------



## terrilhb (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much. Will take all this to heart. If I ever build something indestructable for goats I will let you all know.  Anyone have any idea what my boys are?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> nurturingnaturally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of electric on everything, what we can't electrify, we occasionally have to fix. 

Repeat after me: " Electricity is our friends." Sorry I am in a weird mood.


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much. Will take all this to heart. If I ever build something indestructable for goats I will let you all know.  Anyone have any idea what my boys are?


They look more like Kiko than anything else to me...I know there are some kiko breeders in GA, so it's not impossible...where did you get 'em?

Here's a pic of our Kiko buck we used to have.  He was THE most destructive buck we've ever owned, property-wise.

This is him at 6 mos old...we have no idea how he got up on the bobcat...







And at 1.5 yrs old.  SOLID MUSCLE and attitude.






It took 4 men to load him on the day he left....a week later his new owner comes to me w/ a busted open head and tells me, "That buck is THE DEVIL." 

He couldn't say he wasn't warned....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This is him at 6 mos old...we have no idea how he got up on the bobcat...


Seriously? NO idea?
I can see how. the same way a cat would. He walked up the arms of the bobcat and jumped onto the roof.   Just think like a mountain goat.


----------



## terrilhb (May 4, 2011)

WOW what beautiful goats. It is funny to see him up there. They sure are funny. I love having goats. They make me laugh everyday.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 4, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Repeat after me: " Electricity is our friends." Sorry I am in a weird mood.


  Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking Kiko, also, but I was thinking they looked too small for kiko, but it hadn't dawned on me that they weren't full grown,  

And as far as destructive wise, that is why we don't have kiko, after doing a lot of research it scared us off and we wen't with boer. 

 Our boer buck can have an occasional tantrum/ times of frustration. I was trying to get 4 yearlings bred with our newest yearling buck. and our mature buck was in the field with his does, but they had already come into heat and had been bred. Man was he mad. The hard part was those doelings recognized he was the dominant buck and would stand right by the 10 feet of gate/fencing that connected the two areas, and the new buck would try to approach, but was too scared to come that close to the older buck, even though there was sturdy fencing. So we had to put up more fencing. And now we need to buy/build a new gate.


----------

